

Hustler with foundation ambition - is this a HN ad? - leeHS

There is currently a post on the front page which contains no vote arrows, or ability to comment. Is this an advertisement? I've never seen this before.<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3447932
======
dholowiski
Explained: <http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

"All the jobs listed here are at startups that were at some point funded by Y
Combinator. Some are now established companies. Others may be only a few weeks
old"

------
mooism2
It's a job ad. I think (but don't know) that YC-funded companies get to post
them for free.

------
lachyg
Also, I've found that the email has bounced. Does anyone else get this?

~~~
leeHS
That's unfortunate. Perhaps they shouldn't have turned the comments off. :)

------
bssharma
is this for a job w/Y-Combinator or w/a Y-backed startup??

~~~
dvdhsu
Latter.

